# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان > Human Rights >  Argentina

## رابعة

*I. Reforma del marco jur&iacute;dico: medidas especiales con respecto a la prevenci&oacute;n, a la investigaci&oacute;n y al
*

----------

